# Grateful Dead



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Beauty.









7/8/95 - Opening artists The Band warming up the crowd the last time I was at Soldier Field for a Dead show...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Garteful Dead*

Wow.

I only saw the Dead once, and that was in 1967, outdoors at Place Ville Marie in downtown Montreal, on a double bill with the Jefferson Airplane. Everything had STP stickers on it, Jerry was playing a black Les Paul, and Pigpen was playing keyboards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: Garteful Dead*

I am seriously considering how I can get to Chicago for this now. Wow.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Garteful Dead*

"Garteful Dead"? I'm so calling dibs on the name! But I'm going "Garteful Deed"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Garteful Dead*

spellcheck! lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Garteful Dead*

Hornsby is brilliant with Dead. Much more in your face kind of player then Brett was ... it would be perfect if they could drag Warren Haynes along too ...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Garteful Dead*



bzrkrage said:


> "Garteful Dead"? I'm so calling dibs on the name! But I'm going "Garteful Deed"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pat pending! The name is mine! "Garteful Deed!"
Now, I need a Cherry Garcia to help out. Mmmm, ice-cream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

